# Did you see these?



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

Frm the James Webb telescope photographs.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

just out of curiosity where did these come from?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> just out of curiosity where did these come from?


These are photographs from the new James Webb telescope of the multiverse.  They are getting photos of so much further than they ever have before.  It's incredible!
Do you have a TV?  Go to U-tube and say "James webb telescope new photos. " They put new photographs of the cosmos every day!
Here's a few more photos:


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

Sorry, I got a few duplicates in there!
They are so incredible I just stand there gasping!


----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 27, 2022)

If you would like to see some real photos from the James Webb telescope, go here.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> If you would like to see some real photos from the James Webb telescope, go here.


Thank you @Grampa Don!


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

this one is pretty
https://www.nasa.gov/image-feature/zeta-ophiuchi-a-star-with-a-complicated-past


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> If you would like to see some real photos from the James Webb telescope, go here.


ty for sharing that site


----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 28, 2022)

The thing to remember about James Webb photos is that its cameras see colors that are invisible to our eyes.  So the colors have been shifted so that we can see them.  If you were there in person looking through an eyepiece you'd see nothing or something much different.


----------



## Knight (Aug 28, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Frm the James Webb telescope photographs.
> View attachment 236553View attachment 236554


I entered the way to access the latest photos but wasn't able to see these pictures.
https://www.google.com/search?sourc...EQIHeG7B5UQ7Al6BAgCEEk&biw=1280&bih=881&dpr=1


----------



## Gaer (Aug 28, 2022)

Knight said:


> I entered the way to access the latest photos but wasn't able to see these pictures.
> https://www.google.com/search?source=univ&tbm=isch&q=james+webb+telescope+new+images+nasa&fir=XxvXRQC92RJQ8M%2CAA6zPIw3h4y5iM%2C_%3BX3y7DK0ohdXNjM%2ChXmWwACo8SrjOM%2C_%3BZ8FBWaFCluAQOM%2CM7jqoshP-ffpoM%2C_%3B4Ut9U6s4lgqgKM%2CLZizYGdOJrreDM%2C_%3BviflHL1IaxiMaM%2CX69-rS0rkQacLM%2C_%3BzVsnKj0LiKhe0M%2C7bu8gP-qLiyBvM%2C_%3BO9jS67MZ5QG-KM%2CJE6pyaPobiBBTM%2C_%3BAY9LBiouFCV1gM%2CfpFsPsjjPVfmGM%2C_%3BgL2OX3RjdOYPZM%2Clw9HjA6lvBJjNM%2C_%3BMIqtwkBRxsca3M%2C_vBHZX1AA4bGUM%2C_%3B7UDYohEb4RPE6M%2CjHLegWQ9cmVFqM%2C_%3BEcbXPKZ7pmjH6M%2CXbq74NN4AtU29M%2C_&usg=AI4_-kQzjj15M00OJ8BXebC7KuD72LWyBw&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiL78qo4un5AhWFLEQIHeG7B5UQ7Al6BAgCEEk&biw=1280&bih=881&dpr=1


Grampa Don gave a link to view them.  Arn't they astonishing?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 28, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> The thing to remember about James Webb photos is that its cameras see colors that are invisible to our eyes.  So the colors have been shifted so that we can see them.  If you were there in person looking through an eyepiece you'd see nothing or something much different.


Are these doctored by graphic artists?  Would we see them as shades of black and white unless doctored?


----------



## Knight (Aug 28, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Grampa Don gave a link to view them.  Arn't they astonishing?


Absolutely amazing


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 28, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Are these doctored by graphic artists?  Would we see them as shades of black and white unless doctored?


I think it is all done by computers.  And, I wouldn't call it doctoring.  It's just color shifting to make details visible.  You might compare it to time lapse photography that lets us see plants grow and clouds move.  In that case we are compressing time.  Color shifting is compressing light wavelengths to something our eyes can see.

The James Webb looks at infrared because that's where the most distant objects shine.  And infrared is good at penetrating dust particles that block visible light.


----------



## Grampa Don (Aug 30, 2022)

Here's a link to a view of Jupiter from the James Webb.  Notice the colors look weird but details are shown that are not visible in wavelengths our eyes can see.  Technology has allowed us to see the universe in everything from microwaves to gamma rays.


----------

